# Greylisting in ISPConfig 3.1.1p1



## Roi Danton (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich gestern endlich mal an das Upgrade auf ISPConfig 3.1 (von 3.0.5.4p8 auf 3.1.1p1) gemacht. Dabei gibt und gab es einige Probleme. Werde zu den einzelnen Sachen hier mal einzelne Threads aufmachen und hoffe in dem Fall auf eine Erklärung. Und ich hoffe, dass ich nichts doppelt poste, habe die Suche schon bemüht. Zu dem Thema sogar auch etwas gefunden, die Frage ging aber in eine ähnliche Richtung.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Greylisting je Mailkonto/Mailbox nun aktiviert werden kann. Aufgrund der Forumssuche braucht man dafür den Postgrey. Den habe ich (noch) nicht installiert, im Moment frage ich mich allerdings, ob das Thema schon aktiv ist oder nur eine Vorbereitung für künftige Versionen darstellt. Habe mal das Installationspaket von ISPConfig nach Stichworten durchsucht und nichts gefunden. Auch habe ich lediglich in der main.cf von Postfix folgendes gefunden:

```
smtpd_restriction_classes = greylisting
greylisting = check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10023
```
Und die Datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_policy_greylist.cf, die aber nirgends verwendet wird. Also kann das im Moment gar nicht funktionieren.

Im aktuellen (?) The Perfect Server Howto ist auch keine Rede von Greylisting im allgemeinen oder Postgrey im Speziellen. Hm.

Vielleicht übersehe ich ja auch etwas, vermutlich ganz offensichtliches, daher poste ich nun hier im Forum.

Danke und viele Grüße,
Roi


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Nov. 2016)

In Abschnitt neun wird postgrey installiert.


----------



## Roi Danton (6. Nov. 2016)

Ah hier, übersehen! Danke!

Bin grad unterwegs, probiere das heute Abend direkt aus. postgrey installieren und dann nochmal den Mailserverbereich vom Update Scrupt von ISPConfig konfigurieren lassen. So würde ich zumindest vermuten, dass ein Vorgehen Sinn machen könnte? ;-)


----------

